# Robert Mapplethorpe inspired



## gsgary

Been having a play with 1 light and reflector with inspiration fro RM

1


----------



## jonathon94

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## gsgary

jonathon94 said:


> That looks pretty cool.



Cheers mate :thumbup: I'm working on stuff for my talk at the club on Thursday


----------



## Derrel

I like the last one much more than the other two. What I like most is the way the stalk enters/exits right at the lower right corner, and the flower seems to be in a "true profile" view, you know..."with only one ear showing". The second image has a lovely look at the pitcher's lip of the flower, but the rest of the frame drops out of focus a bit too much for my own personal visual preference. These are visually sophisticated types of shots. A lot of people who are not into photography would say, "what the ???? are you doing man!" but this is a genre that's been done for decades. Still fun to see new images made in this style!


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> I like the last one much more than the other two. What I like most is the way the stalk enters/exits right at the lower right corner, and the flower seems to be in a "true profile" view, you know..."with only one ear showing". The second image has a lovely look at the pitcher's lip of the flower, but the rest of the frame drops out of focus a bit too much for my own personal visual preference. These are visually sophisticated types of shots. A lot of people who are not into photography would say, "what the ???? are you doing man!" but this is a genre that's been done for decades. Still fun to see new images made in this style!



Cheers these were only quick shots to see how the club lights work (they bought some old lights cheap) because i'm doing a  talk about my work and then showing them how they can use the lights and modifiers that they have. I'll have another go with my lights and modifiers tomorrow if i have time
Here's a quick color version of that shot


----------



## Overread

I think I'd like the colour version better than the black and white if the exposure was a little more even over the flower head and if the top rim was exposed more like the main body rather than (what appears to be) clipping.


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> I think I'd like the colour version better than the black and white if the exposure was a little more even over the flower head and if the top rim was exposed more like the main body rather than (what appears to be) clipping.



I don't think its clipped, i was using a large beauty dish (not the perfect tool) for these, i'm just trying to put together a small gallery together to give then an idea, when i shoot it with mine you should see a difference more tools to play with and when i get my MF camera next week that should be even better


----------



## KmH

Yo dude! :thumbup: Well done.


----------



## bazooka

I agree completely with Derrel, #3 is excellent.  I love the subtle rim light on the stem all the way down.  The detail in the petal is awsome.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Very, very nice. #3 is what I like best too. I really like the detail that comes through in the B&W version.

I have been interested in Beauty Dishes for a while and have never used one. One day I would like to pick one up and work with it.


----------



## pgriz

Another vote for #3, B/W.  Very classic look.  The barely visible stem is an important part of the image.  I generally love colour, but the colour image is somewhat garish in comparision to the B/W, with the colour overpowering the texture and shape.


----------



## BlackSheep

Nicely done!


----------



## tirediron

Nice!


----------



## gsgary

KmH said:


> Yo dude! :thumbup: Well done.



Cheers Mate :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1

Lovely!


----------



## gsgary

bazooka said:


> I agree completely with Derrel, #3 is excellent.  I love the subtle rim light on the stem all the way down.  The detail in the petal is awsome.



Cheers much appreciated


----------



## gsgary

GeorgieGirl said:


> Very, very nice. #3 is what I like best too. I really like the detail that comes through in the B&W version.
> 
> I have been interested in Beauty Dishes for a while and have never used one. One day I would like to pick one up and work with it.



Thankyou very much, beauty dish light is something between a softbox and a reflector, it is best use on beautiful young ladies with good skin, when i shoot these again i will try my 1.6m Octobox with a grid and maybe a back light


----------



## gsgary

pgriz said:


> Another vote for #3, B/W.  Very classic look.  The barely visible stem is an important part of the image.  I generally love colour, but the colour image is somewhat garish in comparision to the B/W, with the colour overpowering the texture and shape.



I know exactly where you are coming from, when i shot these i only had B+W on my mind, this wek i have a MF camera coming so hope to get some great shots to show you


----------



## gsgary

BlackSheep said:


> Nicely done!



Thankyou


----------



## gsgary

tirediron said:


> Nice!



Cheers


----------

